# 3 cup Chemex.....



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Because I've been making a labour, so I'm told, of using the Classic these past 3 weeks my Daughter has just bought me a Chemex 3 cup from Hasbean.

I've rarely ventured into brewed other than with the Aeropress & a Technivorm for a short period. a while ago. Nothing I liked came out of the latter but I do get on with the AP.

I've roasted lighter the last of some Sweet Marias Yirg I had & propose using it at the weekend.

Any suggestions for grind on the EK using 20 grams in & what do you think out in total weight. I'll put the Chemex on the scales to brew.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I use 14.5g of coffee to make a ~150ml drink in my 3 cup chemex.

Grind slightly finer than people tend to use for a v60. Wet the paper thoroughly first, if you use hot water this warms up the chemex a bit too.

Quick bloom, then slow steady feed of water first around the edge then dead in the centre for the rest of the water, keeping it topped up to about half way up the filter paper. Bottled or good filtered water makes all the difference (sorry to state the obvious but it really stands out in the chemex).

You need to use the semi-circle filter papers too, the others are too big.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I've had my ek almost at mac coarseness and it's still running a little slow for my liking with similar input. Going to make a couple tonight and play about a bit.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

ronsil said:


> Any suggestions for grind on the EK using 20 grams in & what do you think out in total weight. I'll put the Chemex on the scales to brew.


Try grind 8.5-9 (old dial)

running 330-340 g through


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1:17 dose ratio is a good place to start, so around 350grms water in for 20grms (scales tared after dose added). Should come under four mins. With the coffee burrs, I set the EK at around 15-16 (17 is as far as it will go). I'm aiming for an extraction yield around 19% for my taste prefs.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you each.

Will give all suggestions a go over the weekend.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

As expected when my new 2/3 cup Chemex arrived yesterday I did not want to wait till weekend for my own roasted beans to be ready.

I contacted Richard at Coffee Compass & he sent me some Kenya AA Tungua to try.

My Wife thinks its the most beautiful piece of coffee equipment I have ever owned (TG)

I ended up going with a combo of your suggestions 20 grams in ground at 11 on the EK Irish dial. Set the Chemex onto the scale damped the cone with hot water & used the AP Funnel to fill. Tared the scale took water just off the boil & poured a little over the grounds & allowed to bloom for 45 seconds, then slowly added & distributed water till 340 grams.

Will never get to the stage whereby I prefer brewed to espresso but this Chemex brew was something else. So clear with long lasting discernible flavours. I really enjoyed it & look forward, when my new machine arrives, to comparing with my 'coffee shots' I was achieving with my La Spaz & EK.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Good to hear you're pleased with the Chemex and results from the EK, Ron.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I was under the impression you could use freshly roasted beans in pour over, simply because the process aids in degassing the bean?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Happy chemexing.... Sounds like you cracked it first go


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Unlike espresso you probably can but I always leave a minimum 3 days for any roasted bean.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What time did you end up taking for 340g? Would take forever on 11 the € dial for me


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> What time did you end up taking for 340g? Would take forever on 11 the € dial for me


finding time for chemex on ek doesn't seem to be as key. had tasty 5 minute plus ones ( 25g dose ),


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I've been up to €20 and not had one under 5 minutes


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> What time did you end up taking for 340g? Would take forever on 11 the € dial for me


4 minutes till final drip stopped


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> I've been up to €20 and not had one under 5 minutes


31grm + 500grm water - 15-16 on Callum dial (17 is coarsest). Comes in around 4mins.

With Turkish - setting 17 (coarsest) - comes in around 4min and delivering 19.5% yield - taste is superb.


----------



## Finn Felton (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't know about stainless coffee pots, but I had a Bodum press in glass and loved it. It was amazing.


----------

